# Hello from Middle Tennessee



## mustrum (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello to all. My name is Joel, and I live on a farm with my wife and 3 kids near Cookeville, Tennessee. I currently have 4 hives, Langstroth type, and I run 2 deeps. I have been a newbeek since April. It has been a pretty steep learning curve, and I have had my nose in books and on websites every free moment . I have begun to build some of my own equipment, including a modified Miller style hive-top feeder that has virtually eliminated drowning in my bees...a Miller style nuc-top feeder modified the same way that i will test out in the spring, and warre style quilts which I am using and which seem to be doing well so far. 

We also raise goats for milk and meat, chickens for eggs and...well...chicken, turkeys and ducks (never again on the ducks) and raise most of our own vegetables. We make our own cheese, wine, beer and mead, and my wife makes our soap as well as yogurt. 

It's funny, we're not the "homesteading" types or anything, it just sort of happened a little at a time...

Looking forward to learning a lot here. Really glad I found this site!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome my fellow Middle Tennessean. Sounds like you've got a lot of cool projects going. When do you find time to sleep? : )


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey neighbor! You should join the putnam county beekeepers association - www.cookevillebeekeepers.com - sign up for the email newsletter, and you get reminded of the meetings. First [email protected]:[email protected] South Hall lecture room. Lots of support for beginners. Guests are welcome!


----------



## mustrum (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Gunter - I sleep when I'm not doing things around the place or working in the local hospital...so...very little really ...I know Auburntown...pass by there on my way to Murfreesboro from Smithville sometimes...

David...Mike Haney is my cousin, and he's been after me to come too...The problem is that everytime there is a meeting, I am working...never fails...


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Joel. Welcome to beesource.com. I would love to live up your way... and not just because of Ralph's bakery.

Greg
just down the road in Lebanon, TN


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

mustrum said:


> Hi Gunter - I sleep when I'm not doing things around the place or working in the local hospital...so...very little really ...I know Auburntown...pass by there on my way to Murfreesboro from Smithville sometimes...
> 
> David...Mike Haney is my cousin, and he's been after me to come too...The problem is that everytime there is a meeting, I am working...never fails...


In that case you're in good hands. You should sign up for the newsletter anyway, it's free and often has "what you should be doing this month" kind of content.


----------



## wmcguire (May 6, 2010)

Hi there Mustrum!

I am a second year beek, and you are doing exactly what I would like to do (only do it in Upper East TN). I have decided to go back to school to get my BSN and RN, and my wife desperately wants to live the homesteading lifestyle. That would actually be our dream.

I have learned a lot because I have made many mistakes. I may not be able to help you figure out what to do, but I can probably tell you what NOT to do.


----------



## mustrum (Dec 11, 2011)

Ralph's is reason enough for me...incredible donuts. Personally, Edwards' Feeds in Lebanon is the best around...I drive the 60 miles there anytime I need feed or supplies. Tim Edwards knows his stuff, and his custom feed he calculated for our goats had first fresheners giving a gallon a day each...unusual, to say the least..


----------



## mustrum (Dec 11, 2011)

David LaFerney said:


> In that case you're in good hands. You should sign up for the newsletter anyway, it's free and often has "what you should be doing this month" kind of content.


I looked a bit on the website last night, and the link to the beekeeping classes was interesting...will look if i can sign up for the newsletter on there...am also going to be buying packages and a nuc this time...maybe it's time for me to join


----------



## mustrum (Dec 11, 2011)

WMcguire..Good luck! I went back to school myself as a non-traditional student...one of the best decisions i ever made. And healthcare is a good field, but long hours...

We don't really live the homesteading lifestyle at all...we just do these things because they're fun and interesting for us. And we seem to have this aversion to sitting still for more than 10 minutes at a time...speaking of which, I have a barn to muck out...


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome from Hendersonville. 

Pete


----------



## pat kelly (Nov 23, 2011)

howdy from s.e.ill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joel! Sorry for the delayed welcome. i just flew in from teaching queen rearing and general beekeeping in Jamaica.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome fellow Tennessee beekeeper! Check out the TN Beekeepers Association online and especially the educational papers available for you to read there. Best wishes for the coming New Year!


----------

